
Tails 3 Offers Easy Anonymity for All - rbanffy
https://www.linux.com/learn/intro-to-linux/2017/8/tails-3-offers-easy-anonymity-all
======
secfirstmd
I'm a fan of Tails 3 but certainly wouldn't describe it as "easy anonymity".
I've trained dozens of human rights defenders and journalists in its use and
it always has some sort of problems. Mainly with wifi driver issues but also
some USBs have problems running it also.

